# Best of FurAffinity?



## colson (Aug 21, 2008)

I want to find some good music on FA, and it's difficult to find some high quality stuff. I wanted to ask everyone on here who they felt was the best in some various genres:

Pop
Rock
Electronica/Dance
Techno
Acoustical/Instrumental

Go!


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 21, 2008)

Pop: Robyn
Rock: Tool/Puddle of Mudd
Electronica/Dance: Not into it at all.. so I can't say.
Techno: See "Electronica/Dance".
Acoustical/Instrumental: Harry Greggson-Williams


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 22, 2008)

Pop=Coldplay(I consider them pop)
Rock=Tool, or Deftones, or Radiohead.
Electronica/dance=Boards of Canada, or Tycho, or Bjork
Techno=Minilogue
Acoustical/Instrumental=Black tape for a blue Girl.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 22, 2008)

Pop = I don't listen to mainstream bullshit.
Rock Metal = Scar Symmetry or System Of A Down.
Electronica/Dance = I don't listen to this.
Techno = See Electronica.
Acoustical/Instrumental = Apocalypta.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 22, 2008)

Dunno about any of the rest, but for Acoustical/Instrumental I have to give the award to Fox Amoore.


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 23, 2008)

Methinks the first few posters fail at reading OP.

I'm going to summon all my powers of remembering things, which could fit inside a peanut shell, and just go with what comes first.

Pop- Colson (also with Renard) :B wait, that might not help you. Check out Razzberri and Kurrel the Raven while you're at it.
Rock- I'm going to go out on a limb and say that I can't remember any really damn good rockers on FA. That doesn't mean they aren't out there, I just can't bring any to mind.
Electronica/Dance- I don't know the different between this and techno, so...
Techno- tough as hell. I'll toss it up between DJ Balor, Cosmic Frog and Asher the Firefox.
Acoustical/Instrumental- yeah, probably Fox Amoore

I could probably go on and on about FA musicians, though. :B And I know I've left a lot of my favorites out, but here you go.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 23, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> Methinks the first few posters fail at reading OP.



I considered that the OP was talking about only artists on FA.. but I don't know any musicians on FA. ^^;


----------



## colson (Aug 23, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I considered that the OP was talking about only artists on FA.. but I don't know any musicians on FA. ^^;



Exactly, I was referring to music found only on FA by members of the community. I suppose looking back on my original posting that's not ENTIRELY clear, so my bad.


----------



## Aden (Aug 27, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> Rock- I'm going to go out on a limb and say that I can't remember any really damn good rockers on FA. That doesn't mean they aren't out there, I just can't bring any to mind.



Well fuck, I'm going to have to record something this week then. brb.


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 28, 2008)

This is why I say things like that.


----------



## KMakato (Aug 28, 2008)

For Electronica/Dance/Techno i'm gonna have to say Nyghtwolf is win, but that's just my opinion.
See: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nyghtwolf/


----------



## Aden (Aug 29, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> This is why I say things like that.



Aye, I like the cut of your jib.

/Ye sneaky bastard. >:C


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Sep 4, 2008)

colson said:


> I want to find some good music on FA, and it's difficult to find some high quality stuff.



The key words there are 'high quality'. That's a difficult question to answer coming from you, because sound-wise, your stuff is probably the highest quality music I've heard on FA. So, if you're looking for stuff that's on the same level as most of what you've posted... I'm afraid I'm at a loss.

Then again, everyone's definition of 'high quality' isn't the same. As is probably obvious from my _own_ musical output, sound quality is not necessarily the most important thing to me lol.


----------



## zinemerald (Sep 6, 2008)

Electronic?.....
ME haha

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1520170/

:3


----------

